# Rear projection Fabric



## LarryMcCully (May 17, 2009)

Wow... i would just like to say .Greetings from Australia and what a awesome site you guys have.
However i need your advice...... What is the fabric called on rear projection screens and does anybody have any usefull tips on the best result. I can construct my own as i am involved in the construction industry as well as the creative director for our organisation. Thanks


----------



## coolbeam (May 17, 2009)

Strangely, it is called "Rear Projection Screen Material." One manufacturer is Rosco, Rosco US : Screens : Rosco Screens. Another can be purchased direct from Rose Brand, Projection Screen and Rear Projection Screen (by the yard) from Rose Brand.


----------



## museav (May 18, 2009)

coolbeam said:


> Strangely, it is called "Rear Projection Screen Material." One manufacturer is Rosco, Rosco US : Screens : Rosco Screens. Another can be purchased direct from Rose Brand, Projection Screen and Rear Projection Screen (by the yard) from Rose Brand.


Or you can look to projection screen manufacturers such as Da-Lite, Draper, Stewart Filmscreen, Harkness Hall and Hurley Screens.

There are a variety of materials that can be used for rear projection, but being in the construction industry you probably realize that "can" and "should" or "is right for the application" are often different things. Some materials may be better for creating special effects or for use for multiple purposes, such as also acting as a scrim or a lighting backdrop. Others may be best if looking for the best projected image quality. Some material are more sensitive to extraneous light than others while some work better for wide audience areas and others for narrow audience areas. Some material may provide some 'gain' to allow the use of lower output projectors while others may have significant light loss requiring a brighter projected image. Since you asked about "best results", perhaps if you could tell us more about the application then we could help you more.


----------



## LarryMcCully (May 18, 2009)

Thanks brad, The application will differ from time to time, however its main use will be image and motion projection in stand alone sites, we do small to medium stage acts for our church and we use projection to provide scenes, and also text content. As much as i can i would like to use rear projection so that the performers dont interfere with the throw. We use small projectors with a range of 1750 ansi to 3500 ansi, some time in the future we will have the dollars to upgrade , but for now we have to do with what we have. I want to make up a series of sizes so that i can utilize as the demand calls.
I will install them in tri truss or box truss frames and cabel tie them tight. Also while i am on the subject, can you recomend a projector with a short throw and still gain at least a 4mt x 3mt screen and of course the 16:9 aspects. Most times we are limited in distance at the rear of the screen . Something affordable as well as quality. Thanks.....larry


----------



## LarryMcCully (May 18, 2009)

Also i am in Australia so what info i get i have to then research and resorse from here, or even get it from the states.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 20, 2009)

Larry, welcome to the booth. First off, make sure to stop by the New Members Board to make sure and introduce yourself if you haven't already.

As been mentioned already, there are several manufacturers of quality screen fabric. You may also want to consider a manufactured screen from Draper or Da-Lite or  The Screen Works. That would save you a lot of hassle in making your screen. Granted, you are set with a specific screen size, but I'm not sure how you intended to use one piece of material for multiple sizes without damaging the material while keeping it taught for an even projection surface.

As for your question about projectors, there are a few factors. What kind of budget are you looking at? What are your sources for video (DVD player, computer, etc.)? What kind of resolution are you looking for? If you are playing HD video, is 720p good enough? We can definitely point you in the right direction.


----------

